# How many of you use your water pan with your AMNPS?



## mdbannister (Jan 15, 2018)

Question is in the title. How many of you are using water in the pan while using an AMNPS? I saw today that some were not using water if using AMNPS, and that surprised me since the only thing I smoke without water is jerky. I never really considered smoking pork butts or brisket without water.

FOLLOW-UP QUESTION: If you're not using water in the pan, are you doing anything to keep the meat most?

Definitely, please vote in the poll and comment below.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 15, 2018)

I never use water in my WSM, and only use the amps for cold smoking.

Chris


----------



## martyj (Jan 15, 2018)

Same here. I never use water and only use the AMNPS for cold smoking.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 15, 2018)

I don't use water in the pan...  I will use a tuna tin with water in it when smoking sausage..  Just to up the humidity so the casing doesn't totally dry out..
IMO, water pans were invented by manufacturers that couldn't put a heating device in their smokers that would control at 250 F or lower...  They use the water to suck  up the extra BTU's...


----------



## hank2000 (Jan 15, 2018)

When I first got my MES I used the water pan. I didn’t know any better. Then I started reading Bears step by steps and I started to see the light so to speak. Have. It used it in several years other then to it with foil and use it for a heat sink.  MES has all the moster it needs with out adding to it. I get a lot better cooks now


----------



## normanaj (Jan 15, 2018)

What Hank said.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 15, 2018)

Been 8 years since my MES Water pan has gotten wet.

Not only bad for the AMNPS, but No good for the MES.
MES is already too humid inside without any help.

Bear


----------



## swalker (Jan 15, 2018)

I use my Traeger for smoking meat... I use a smoke cube for cheese. I will put in a pan of ice if the temps are warm since cheese will melt at 100 degrees...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 15, 2018)

swalker said:


> I use my Traeger for smoking meat... I use a smoke cube for cheese. I will put in a pan of ice if the temps are warm since cheese will melt at 100 degrees...



That may be good for a Traeger, but not for an MES.
The ice melts & adds unwanted extra humidity to the MES.
If I need to cool my MES, I fill a Jug or two 3/4 full with water, and freeze it, and put them in. I keep a few ready in my basement freezer.
That way I'm not adding Humidity to an already Humid environment (Well insulated Smoker).

Bear


----------



## mdbannister (Jan 16, 2018)

Bear, so do you do anything to keep meat moist in the MES, or nothing's necessary?


----------



## m10man (Jan 16, 2018)

Only use it for cold smoking


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 16, 2018)

I have NEVER used the water pan in my MES except to fill it with sand as a heat sink.
The MES by itself keeps everything nice and moist.
Gary


----------



## muddydogs (Jan 16, 2018)

Never understood the water pan deal, been smoking for a lot of years with a GOSM propane unit and never really used the water pan once I started to figure stuff out, if the product doesn't dry out in that hot running smoker that has a jet engine for a burner there's no chance of stuff drying out in a MES. I kind of think the water pan was invented for the guys that run there unit to hot and cook there product to long drying it out. In today's smoking environment with all these fancy temp monitors and all the forum talk about temp monitoring and internal temp cooking guys are paying more attention to there temps and not drying stuff out as much.
For the last few years my GOSM smoker has been drying out a baking pan of play sand I use for a heat deflector / heat sink which really helps control the temp of the jet burner.


----------



## mdbannister (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks guys. You've made a believer of me. I'll try not using the pan for the next several smokes. I think after that I'll probably ditch the pan completely.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 17, 2018)

mdbannister said:


> Bear, so do you do anything to keep meat moist in the MES, or nothing's necessary?



No---Some days I have to open the door now and then to wipe the condensation off of the inside of the Window, so there's no way I would add water to my MES.

And I wouldn't ditch it. I leave mine in position (covered with foil) to block the direct heat from getting to the meat above.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 17, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> No---Some days I have to open the door now and then to wipe the condensation off of the inside of the Window, so there's no way I would add water to my MES.
> 
> And I wouldn't ditch it. I leave mine in position (covered with foil) to block the direct heat from getting to the meat above.
> 
> Bear




I should Add to that:
I don't know about other Smokers, but the MES is so well insulated that it holds moisture from the Meat and the outside air. The only way you could dry anything out would be by "Overcooking" it.
As to the condensation on the inside of the Window. Sometimes I give up drying it off, because less than a minute after wiping it dry, I can't see through the condensation again.
Some days are worse than other days, so most of it comes from the outside Humidity.

Bear


----------



## muddydogs (Jan 17, 2018)

I like looking through my MES window for the first 1/2 hour or so then the fun is over as I can't see through it anymore either. Not sure why I bother to clean it after every use but I do.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 17, 2018)

muddydogs said:


> I like looking through my MES window for the first 1/2 hour or so then the fun is over as I can't see through it anymore either. Not sure why I bother to clean it after every use but I do.




I heard that before, but I clean mine before every use, and I have never had trouble seeing everything inside, except when the inside is covered with condensation & water streaks running down the glass.

Bear


----------



## zwiller (Jan 17, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> And I wouldn't ditch it. I leave mine in position (covered with foil) to block the direct heat from getting to the meat above.
> 
> Bear


Yep, and also catch drippings.  I consider the water tray basically a drip pan.  First smoked turkey I dropped like $20 on adding apple juice, whiskey, spices for the water tray...  LOL.  I think DOmak is right, it is probably a mfr thing trying to lower temps.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 17, 2018)

zwiller said:


> Yep, and also catch drippings.  I consider the water tray basically a drip pan.  First smoked turkey I dropped like $20 on adding apple juice, whiskey, spices for the water tray...  LOL.  I think DOmak is right, *it is probably a mfr thing trying to lower temps.*



Could be, However the people who write the owners manuals don't seem to know much about using their products.
I believe they tell you to add water to the pan.
They also say to soak your chips, and I believe I remember them saying to close the top vent at times, while smoking.

Bear


----------



## muddydogs (Jan 17, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> I heard that before, but I clean mine before every use, and I have never had trouble seeing everything inside, except when the inside is covered with condensation & water streaks running down the glass.
> 
> Bear


Within a 1/2 to 1 hour my glass is either covered in water or smoke residue and I can't really see anything through it, doesn't bother me really. Once done smoking a little rubbing alcohol takes the crud right off. Paper towel used to clean the glass comes away with a nice brown smoke color to it.


----------



## dan skarr (Jan 20, 2018)

I love this forum, I've been adding water the entire time I've been smoking and I always thought something was off.  I had a thought about it and came here to double check and everyone answered it for me.  Thanks guys, y'all rock.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 21, 2018)

I've never used mine yet.

But I was thinking about using it for BBQ Beans. Heat them and add smoke.
What do you guys think?
Might make a decent bean bucket.... :rolleyes:


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 21, 2018)

No water. I have sand in mine and cover it with foil.


----------

